# The Beast With Five Fingers



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

"Alien hand syndrome?" Gross.

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-12225163


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

That is some kind of bizarre. Fascinating, but bizarre.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Maybe the Doctor is actually controlling her with a remote.


----------



## Allen H (Feb 13, 2010)

Dont sleep with any knives close to the bed.


----------



## MorbidMariah (Mar 28, 2009)

Yikes. I can see a horror movie being made about this. Or ... hehe ... an "adult" movie. (I know, I am going to hell.)


----------



## jdsteel82 (Aug 27, 2010)

Makes me want to watch _Idle hands_


----------



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

RoxyBlue said:


> That is some kind of bizarre. Fascinating, but bizarre.


Agreed. I also find it interesting that Roger Sperry who did research on this died of Kuru which is caused normally by cannibalism! Think he was doing more then splitting the brains????


----------

